# Is a ph controller worth it?



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

I have seen PH controllers that turn CO2 on and off based on PH readings. Does anyone have any experience with it?If so... recommendations.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

while i don't have first hand experience with a ph controller personally i'd never use one. there are many things that affect the ph of water and basing co2 dosing solely on ph has it's risks. plus you'll have to calibrate the thing and buy probes which is just another added expense as those things are very expensive
I recommend you use a drop checker, runs on the same principle and much cheaper. Even if it's not terribly precise, all you really need are ball park estimates.
the best co2 indicator would be the plants themselves. these indicators won't tell you as much as your plants would.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I do use one. I don't care about the given pH when I set it for the same reason Neil mentioned, but use it to keep the pH (CO2 concentration) constant. Besides that it also helps protecting your fish from too much CO2 and for example an end of tank dump.


----------



## SethJohnson (Jan 2, 2013)

I would say no, I have never used one, never will. Ph itself is almost pointless. I dont even test it anymore. If your gh, kh and tds are all in your order your ph will be as well. I have used drop checkers...I find them pointless as well, they are not very accurate. I give my tank as much co2 as the fish can handle. If I have an algae that is caused by too much co2 lower the intensity of my lighting. 

I have had my co2 going only during the day(off at night), and even that's too much of a hassle you just need good surface agitation and a good way of diffusing co2. Cerges reactors and Rex Grigg style reactors have worked best for me. If you are worried about gassing your fish overnight because you may not have enough surface agition(to promote gas exchange) you can always run an airstone while the lights are off.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

A power supply with a timer and day and night options for operating your equipment is available and much cheaper then a controller. I also use a CO2 checker and am satisfied with it. The only adjustment you might need to do is to the lighting period and the bubble count so that the CO2 does not go higher then recommended levels. Both of these should be timed to shut down as the pH reaches around about 6.6. 
My pH in the morning is 7.10 because I use a small powerhead at the surface thats activated when the lights go out. My lights are on 11 hours and my 75 gallon tank requires two drops of CO2 per second and approximately 11 hours to reach 6.6 pH.
My plants are doing well under this arrangement. I do not believe that CO2 has to be added quickly to reach a desired pH to satisfy the plants. In fact my plants are looking better now then when I was not dosing CO2.
A controller is a convience for those with hectic schedules and I can see their point in adding one of these. The price on the American Marine Pinpoint pH probe is about $50.00 and their controller cost escapes me. Calibration fluids are about $1.50 to $2.00 each and the probe should be calibrated every 6 months as recommended by the manufacturer.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I agree with what's been said thus far- I have one but only because I'm away 5 days a week and sometimes observing the bubble counter for a day isn't really enough to know how it will affect the tank a week later. It's my fail-safe.

A timer is a must, though- you can have the CO2 on during the most effective parts of the day (just before the light comes on until just before it goes off) without wasting CO2 overnight. Plus, I was able to detect a busted solenoid with mine- it stopped shutting off at night and nearly gassed the fish. We came to discover that the oil from the bubble counter had leaked into the solenoid and toasted the whole thing. :-(

In short, pH probes are nifty but really not worth it for the average person. And affordable ones are not super accurate- the calibration on mine drifts quite a bit rather quickly.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Pointless, no need. Your ph in your tank will become low if no water change is done in a weekly basis. You need consistent co2 tru out the day, not needed at night. +1 on light timers and its cheap too.


----------

